# First Q-Max LNG delivered



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

The following appeared in MGN news yesterday:-

FIRST Q-MAX DELIVERED TO LR CLASS
Friday, 11 July 2008 

The first Q-Max vessel – the largest LNG ship in the world – was named at a ceremony at Samsung Heavy Industries’ Geoje Island shipyard today. 

Ordered and to be operated by the Qatar Gas Transport Company (Nakilat), the LR-classed Mozah has a capacity of 266,000 cu m - almost 80 per cent more cargo than conventional ships. There are currently estimated to be some 45 Q-max vessels on order from South Korean yards. The vessels are expected to spearhead long haul gas shipping to the United States and Europe. 

The Q-Max ships feature slow-speed diesel engines that are more fuel- and thermally efficient than steam turbines, resulting in about a 30% reduction in overall emissions. In addition, the improved economies of scale inherent in the much larger comparative load capacity also are expected to reduce shipping costs – - which typically have accounted for about one-third of the price for LNG -- by about 30%. ENDQUOTE

Only another 44 to go.

Chris Allport


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, a far cry from the Avogadro, or even the James Cook


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

What is the money like???

Bill


----------

